# light sussex losing feathers



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a light sussex who has recently gone broody. when i went to get her out from the nest box today i noticed that she was bald underneath. her feathers have gone, is this anything to do with her being broody or something more worrying ?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I have read that bald eagles will sometimes have a bald spot on their undersides while nesting. Helps keep the eggs warm while they are sitting on them. Maybe winter broodies do the same.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, I've read the same thing too. I forgot what type of bird but it said they pluck the tummy feathers to help with the heat for the eggs.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool cheers guys, maybe thats whats happening as she seems healthy.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

Its natural if you put your hand under any broody hen they are the same, it is like that so they can keep their eggs at the right temperature when the hen is standing off the nest she fluff up the feathers so you do not see her bare belly .


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd say she picked her feathers to warm the nest. Did you notice feathers in the nest when you moved her?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

This is so the heat from her belly is in direct contact with the eggs. All of the broodies I have ever had did this.


----------

